# cloud server dietro nat

## lordalbert

Situazione: Ormai passo le intere giornate in università, mi hanno assegnato una scrivania in cui stare a lavorare per un progetto di ricerca. Pensavo di portarmi il mio computer fisso e usare quello. Mi sarebbe però comodo avere una sorta di cloud file server installato, in modo da poter accedere/sincronizzare i file anche dal portatile, che userò quando non sono in uni.

Le soluzioni potrebbero essere varie: Da owncloud, a rsync, etc.

Il problema è: Come fare per accedere al mio computer dall'esterno? Se uso l'ip pubblico dell'università... come gli dico di collegarsi proprio al mio computer? Andrebbe configurato il firewall/router giusto? C'è qualche soluzione pratica che eviti ciò?

Vorrei evitare di usare file cloud esterni (dropbox, gdrive, etc etc).

Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## loxdegio

Credo nessuna a parte un servizio in stile no-ip.com, ma anche questa non mi sembra una strada praticabile anche se mi pare la più sensata. Il problema è: esiste il client per linux? (EDIT: Sì controllato ora: esiste, potrebbe essere una strada praticabile se non spengono la rete alla chiusura)

Altrimenti puoi chiedere al reparto informatica dell'università di aprire una backdoor sul tuo computer e spiegarti come accedervi...  :Razz:  (Le sto sparando a cavolo i sistemisti si sà sono una "brutta bestia" XD Simpaticamente)

Ma in tutto questo il problema è: se ti beccano? Non è che poi ti fanno questioni? non è che ti conviene parlare con i tecnici del tuo ateneo per valutare una simile situazione? Conta che lasceresti una falla aperta a chiunque (e non solo a te) per accedere alla rete dell'università in questo modo, dubito che sia una strada percorribile.

Sono riusciti gli Anonimous a fare breccia nei database delle più importanti università italiane (che dire, c'è qualche genietto tra loro, ma la maggior parte è gente comune), non saprei se puoi fare qualcosa di simile... Secondo me se non vuoi che la roba sia pubblica, ma vuoi tutto aggiornato per differenza senza dovere ogni volta scaricare tutto l'intero progetto, ti conviene comprare un account su github e farti un repo privato. così aggiorni per differenza, nessuno può vedere ciò che fai, puoi accedere anche da casa e non hai problemi con l'ufficio IT della tua università. Poi vedi tu

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:   :Question:    :Exclamation:    :Idea: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *loxdegio wrote:*   

> Credo nessuna a parte un servizio in stile no-ip.com, ma anche questa non mi sembra una strada praticabile anche se mi pare la più sensata. Il problema è: esiste il client per linux? (EDIT: Sì controllato ora: esiste, potrebbe essere una strada praticabile se non spengono la rete alla chiusura)
> 
> Altrimenti puoi chiedere al reparto informatica dell'università di aprire una backdoor sul tuo computer e spiegarti come accedervi...  (Le sto sparando a cavolo i sistemisti si sà sono una "brutta bestia" XD Simpaticamente)
> 
> Ma in tutto questo il problema è: se ti beccano? Non è che poi ti fanno questioni? non è che ti conviene parlare con i tecnici del tuo ateneo per valutare una simile situazione? Conta che lasceresti una falla aperta a chiunque (e non solo a te) per accedere alla rete dell'università in questo modo, dubito che sia una strada percorribile.
> ...

 

Beh, non credo sia una cosa illecita accedere da remoto al mio computer personale che risiede dentro l'università. Computer mio, con salvati solo i miei dati, e che uso soltanto io.

Magari parlerò col sistemista, che conosco bene ed è un tipo molto alla buona. Inizialmente pensavo che potesse essere molto semplice, solo dopo ho pensato che, se dovesse esserci un firewall che blocca le connessioni (e mi auguro che ci sia), la cosa è un po' più complicata...

Mi è venuto ora in mente che possiedo anche un hosting personale, con molti gb a disposizione che non uso. Probabilmente potrei anche usarlo come server esterno su cui memorizzarci i file del progetto.

Parlerò col reparto IT, è la cosa più semplice.

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Beh, non credo sia una cosa illecita accedere da remoto al mio computer personale che risiede dentro l'università. Computer mio, con salvati solo i miei dati, e che uso soltanto io.

   :Shocked:  ehm... qualcosina da ridire ci sarebbe invece   :Twisted Evil:  ...

Ti ripeto che la cosa più semplice, già ampiamente discussa in passato, è che il computer all'università si connetta al tuo esterno (un fetente di script cron che ogni 5 minuti prova a trovare il portatile di cui parli) e non il contrario come ti prefiggi di fare.

Tralasciando il mio personale astio verso i cosiddetti sistemisti (lo so che sembra ridicolo ma tutti gli imbecilli sembra li debba incontrare io) aprire un canale verso l'esterno non è una cosa semplice.

Non è tanto questione di sicurezza quanto di rispetto delle disposizioni di legge (e non bisogna mai dimenticare che sono redatte da ottusi fossili accademici con formazione umanistica e conoscenza nulla dell'IT, oltre che persi in una ulrauranica dimensione di farragine priva di ogni contatto con qualsivoglia realtà lavorativa).

Sei sempre in una istituzione, ovvero ente pubblico, ovvero in una dimensione peggiore di quella della caserma.

Se anche hai la fortuna di trovare un operatore con un minimo di cervello che ti consente di aprire una connessione, rispettando tutte le limitazioni del caso, il giorno dopo potrebbe essere sotituito dal tipico coglioncino saccente che non sa far altro che impostare un paio di fesserie su un wizard grafico e addio.

Ti basta registrarti su dyndns ed aprire un tunnel ssh (come da link nascosti dietro gli emoticos). Sul forum le discussioni dovrebbero essere vecchiotte (4/5 anni).

Semplice ma devi ragionare al contrario.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Beh, non credo sia una cosa illecita accedere da remoto al mio computer personale che risiede dentro l'università. Computer mio, con salvati solo i miei dati, e che uso soltanto io.   ehm... qualcosina da ridire ci sarebbe invece   ...
> 
> Ti ripeto che la cosa più semplice, già ampiamente discussa in passato, è che il computer all'università si connetta al tuo esterno (un fetente di script cron che ogni 5 minuti prova a trovare il portatile di cui parli) e non il contrario come ti prefiggi di fare.
> 
> Tralasciando il mio personale astio verso i cosiddetti sistemisti (lo so che sembra ridicolo ma tutti gli imbecilli sembra li debba incontrare io) aprire un canale verso l'esterno non è una cosa semplice.
> ...

 

Grazie!  i link nascosti dagli emoticon sono una chicca unica!   :Laughing:  Non li avevo mica notati!

In effetti, come dici anche tu, iniziare la connessione dall'interno è tutto più semplice. non ci avevo pensato.  Ad ogni modo, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa provo a chiedere l'autorizzazione al reparto IT e vedere  se fanno facce strane o mi danno l'ok.  Credo non ci siano troppi problemi, o forse sono troppo ingenuo io. Che vorrei solo aver accesso ai miei dati, senza farmi un backup su chiavetta ogni sera prima di lasciare l'uni.

Grazie dei consigli!

----------

## djinnZ

Ma se è una vita che faccio questi dispetti...

Ti ripeto che stando alle vigenti disposizioni negli enti pubblici cose del genere non si potrebbero fare. Quanto sia utile il divieto ai fini della sicurezza è relativo ma ti ripeto che sono disposizioni emanate da fossili incartapecoriti (ed idioti, in tutto quello che fanno) del calibro del prof/ing/lup man Rodotà (e già la sua penosa candidatura alla presidenza dimostra il livello del soggetto in questione).

Io ti consiglio di evitare di chiedere favori, oggi potrebbero esserti concessi e domani revocati senza preavviso. Meglio attenersi alle regole del gioco se possibile.

----------

